# Want to Id this without plucking it first



## dawk

Photos:


http://imgur.com/4hmvpxq


In case I can't get the root. There are others like it so I want to know if it's Poa, and if not if a selective product would work on it or I just have to paint the leaves with glyphosate


----------



## Guest

not POA.looks like Goose grass


----------



## Spammage

Agree on the "not poa", but don't think it's goosegrass either. You might have to let it go to seed to get an accurate ID.


----------



## rotolow

Yellow/purple Nutsedge.


----------



## dawk

rotolow said:


> Yellow/purple Nutsedge.


What makes you say that?

I plucked it after all to finally get good pictures. Here are some more photos if that helps



http://imgur.com/rbcccHu


----------



## dawk

Spammage said:


> Agree on the "not poa", but don't think it's goosegrass either. You might have to let it go to seed to get an accurate ID.


I posted another gallery above after finally deciding to just pluck it. Weirdly, my plant ID app says it's annual bluegrass... Kind of annoying.


----------



## littleego

Interesting, I think the bluegrass could be the one invading my St. Augustine lawn.


----------



## dicko1

Sedges have a triangular growth habit. The blades grow in 3 directions vs only 2 for a grass. Some of your pictures seem to show a triangular shape of the blades but it doesnt stand out

Also, the stem should be triangular. Rolling it between your fingers, you should be able to feel each side of triangle unlike grass which is either round or flat.

Nutsedges also have the wide blade and large central vein like your pictures. I was going to say Nutsedge but I didnt really pick up strongly on the triangular growth pattern from your pictures.


----------



## dawk

****o1 said:


> Also, the stem should be triangular. Rolling it between your fingers, you should be able to feel each side of triangle unlike grass which is either round or flat.


Ok, not a sedge then. Definitely no triangular stem. Kind of 2-sided if not round.

Now I'm curious why people think it's not Poa


----------



## Spammage

dawk said:


> ****o1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the stem should be triangular. Rolling it between your fingers, you should be able to feel each side of triangle unlike grass which is either round or flat.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, not a sedge then. Definitely no triangular stem. Kind of 2-sided if not round.
> 
> Now I'm curious why people think it's not Poa
Click to expand...

Yep, definitely not a sedge. I would look into orchardgrass and then quackgrass.


----------

